# Cooden Meeting



## bobmac (Aug 17, 2010)

For those of you who are attending the above meeting for the first time and don't know who's who, just head for the organiser. You won't miss him


----------



## rickg (Aug 17, 2010)

For those of you who are attending the above meeting for the first time and don't know who's who, just head for the organiser. You won't miss him






Click to expand...

Bet he 4 putts it from there!!


----------



## JustOne (Aug 17, 2010)

For those of you who are attending the above meeting for the first time and don't know who's who, just head for the organiser. You won't miss him






Click to expand...



ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2010)

Bob
 you have obviously got way, way too much time on your hands mate.

Fecking funny though
           

And Rick.....

Bollocks


----------



## p1pete (Aug 18, 2010)

you missed the ciggie in the hand and the Johnny Fartpants $hite cloud out of his backside


----------



## bobmac (Aug 18, 2010)

I wouldn't do such a thing to a friend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2010)

I wouldn't do such a thing to a friend 

Click to expand...

But to Smiffy??????????????????????????????


----------



## JustOne (Aug 20, 2010)

Back from Cooden - forgot my SkyCaddie, played like a tool, nuff said.

The company was exquisite and I got to watch a lot of nice shots


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2010)

Come on we need more info. Smiffy in white trousers? rick in a riot of colour, Viscount in ?????

Who won?


----------



## JustOne (Aug 20, 2010)

Come on we need more info. Smiffy in white trousers? rick in a riot of colour, Viscount in ?????

Who won?
		
Click to expand...

The girls, sorry boys, looked like a packet of Opal Fruits.

Which of RickG's clothes do you want to know about? Morning, afternoon or swimwear?   

Smiffy was in neutral attire as his whites hadn't turned up .....and Murphthemog came as Barbie     

Viscount played in his 'jim-jams' as he's staying over at Smiffy's tonight  

Pics will follow, someone took some snaps.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just got in. Really nice day. Don't think I have crippled myself, but will find out tomorrow. Played ok considering, but my par 3 scores were pathetic. Thanks to Golfmmad and P1pete for the company. Sorry about my 'team' contribution.

1 1/2 hours to get home, so not bad travelling.

What's wrong with Barbie?


----------



## p1pete (Aug 20, 2010)

Likewise, just got in 1 1/2 hours to get home. Thanks to Smiffy for arranging a great day out out , and  golfmad and murph for the great company....played like a tool on the front 9 but 19 points on the back rescued some respectability, am putting front 9 down to murph's choice of attire, bit like snow blindness but pink!!!


----------



## Leftie (Aug 20, 2010)

Big thanks to Smiffy for again organising another great day out and thanks to RichardC and Chris for their company.

I'll try to get the piccies sorted tomorrow.  Nor sure if I really want to look at some of the colour clashes tonight.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 20, 2010)

Another great day, organised by Smiffy, thanks Rob.  

Really enjoyed going round with Murphthemog and PiPete,despite not winning anything - two great forum blokes  

Star attractions of the day:

RickG - morning outfit, bright green trousers white top.
        afternoon, bright red trousers white top.

Murphthemog - cerise pink trousers white top with coordinating purple and white shoes, topped off with striking purple visor.

Viscount - brown and black deckchair style striped trousers, somewhat subdued for the Forum style guru. 

Smiffy - well it's Smiffy innit. 

Cracking day and look forward to next year.

Golfmmad.


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok, so the fashion parade went well.



Did anyone have any time left over to play any golf ?


----------



## JustOne (Aug 21, 2010)

Did anyone have any time left over to play any golf ?
		
Click to expand...

I played with Pieman and Bratty (from Golf Magic) both played really nice golf. Bratty came in with an awesome 41pts and Pieman had 37pts which included shooting 2 under on the back 9. We had a right laugh....

Shot of the day was Pieman holing out of the bunker at par5 15th, for eagle.

I played like a knob! Can't hardly move today I've got a thorn in my finger that I can't get out (I've tried) and had my wrist strapped all night, playing Hollingbury in a couple of hours... in the rain so it seems - anything could happen.


----------



## RichardC (Aug 21, 2010)

Cracking day on a great course.

Thanks to Smiffy for organising, and many thanks to Leftie and Chris for such an enjoyable two rounds.

James did the young waitress get to strap you down and feed you????


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2010)

Had a great day, course in great condition and the weather was about as good as it gets at Cooden. Bit "breezy" but I did warn everybody that even on a flat calm day it can get like that...  

Big thanks to everybody who attended and made it the success it was, especially those that travelled quite a distance to get there.

Had an enjoyable day in the company of Steve (Viscount17) and Preet (LIG from the Golf Magic site) but despite using a buggie for the 36 holes I ache all over. 
Didn't play too badly, we really gelled well as a team in the morning round and honestly thought we had won it but were first outdone by Dave (HeronsGhyll) and his team by one point and then by Ray Taylor, VJ Swing and Richards Dad Charlie. Well played.
Individual Stableford in the afternoon didn't bode too well for me as I oinked one into the crap on the left off the first tee (as did my two playing partners...there must have been something in the ham at lunchtime) and I blobbed the hole. I then put a succession of pars together until the bloody 9th (which I blobbed) to give me 16 points out with two N/R's which wasn't too bad I guess, but then my swing totally deserted me on the back 9 and I scrambled my way to 32 points total.
It was won by Alan Bannister with a very good 42 points, 2nd was Bratty (from Golf Magic) with 41 who counted out Ray Taylor courtesy of a better back 9.
Longest drive was won by Pieman (who else stood a chance?) and nearest the pin was won by Colonel Sanders himself, Steve (Viscount 17).
Steve played very well in the morning round, although he blobbed the first three holes. I thought "here we go" but the silly thing was on the SI 1,2 & 3 holes he parred them all to take 12 points off of them! And on the par 5 15th he hit a drive well over 300 yards (Skycaddied) and a wedge to set him up for an eagle. He 3 putted though but still walked off with 3 points.
A great day, great course, and I will book it up again for next year at a similar date.
Rob

*PS My white trousers were delivered yesterday and were waiting at work for me today. May well wear them on Thursday at Richmond, but they are a bit .......bright!!*


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 21, 2010)

Great day Rob - well done and count me in for next year to see if I can loose less balls and have less blobbs - I fancy my chances!


----------



## Leftie (Aug 21, 2010)

Hope this works.......


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2010)

"C/F Senior flex shaft" you cheeky git.
That's loading the power on that is
  

Not a bad piccie to be honest. Classic position on the way down into the ball.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Another cracking day Smiffy - many thanks for organising. Was good to catch up with some familiar faces, and to meet some new ones.

Couldn't have asked for better company in James and Simon - great craic over the whole day and got to see some good golf. Simon played excellent golf for his 41 points in the afternoon and, although hampered a bit by a dodgy wrist, James still hit a number of drives that were stupid long and picked up a number of birdies. Having a good day myself scoring wise was an extra bonus.

Can't wait till the next time!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2010)

Another cracking day Smiffy - many thanks for organising.
		
Click to expand...

Did you enjoy the Spitfire, Hurricane and Tornado fly past I had organised? Plus the "win a car" opportunity at the nearest the pin hole?
And why do you think I went with the Steak & Mushroom pie for dinner?????


----------



## PieMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Another cracking day Smiffy - many thanks for organising.
		
Click to expand...

Did you enjoy the Spitfire, Hurricane and Tornado fly past I had organised? Plus the "win a car" opportunity at the nearest the pin hole?
And why do you think I went with the Steak & Mushroom pie for dinner?????
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the Spitfire, Hurricane and Tornado fly pasts were very good, although I was 'in the zone'(!) then and didn't pay too much attention - think James had more time on his hands to take more notice of them than me   

Steak and mushroom pie were first class - I hope others have taken note when organising other meets


----------



## JustOne (Aug 21, 2010)

playing Hollingbury in a couple of hours... in the rain so it seems - anything could happen.
		
Click to expand...

Two words - GOAT TRACK
I'm never playing there again, EVER.



Leftie can't you get those pics a bit bigger? The colour of the outfits isn't dazzling enough!


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 21, 2010)

playing Hollingbury in a couple of hours... in the rain so it seems - anything could happen.
		
Click to expand...

Two words - GOAT TRACK
I'm never playing there again, EVER.
		
Click to expand...

Oh didn't I mention that.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 21, 2010)

Leftie can't you get those pics a bit bigger? The colour of the outfits isn't dazzling enough!
		
Click to expand...








Ooops.  Sorry









 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]

Despite his best endeavours, Murph's shoes don't quite match the troos, that don't quite match the tank top, that doesn't quite match the purple visor.  Got a nice smile though  

Colonel Sanders knows that real men can wear vertical stripes (Cooden Beach's deckchair attendant has been interviewed by the police), and RickG is style personified but even he got fed up with the cool look and changed into a hotter number for the afternoon round.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2010)

Two words - GOAT TRACK
		
Click to expand...

I'd actually heard it was the cinder track that  *led* to the goat track


----------



## john0 (Aug 21, 2010)

You could of at least ironed that C&A jumper  

Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2010)

Some exciting outfits there especially Murphs. To be fair to Steve we've a member at Ascot with those trousers and they aren't that bad. It sounds like a cracking day out and well layed to those that played to or beat their handicap and bad luck to those that didn't especialy james who seemingly was tilting when he should have been stacking.

The fly past would have been worth seeing too. Well done Smiffy


----------



## rickg (Aug 21, 2010)

Click to expand...

Is James actually wee'ing against Smiffy's leg??


----------



## JustOne (Aug 21, 2010)

well played to those that played to or beat their handicap and bad luck to those that didn't especialy james who seemingly was tilting when he should have been stacking.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't doing either mate, more like lacking & wilting, I was shite, 32pts in the afternoon with 4 birdies so you can imagine how poor the rest was   At one point I was a shot away from quitting golf, if I hadn't been laughing my head off with Pieman and Bratty I'd have walked.

I'm putting it down to pure tiredness, busy month   

Murph looked awesome! It takes some nachos to wear ladies clothes to play golf!    

I'm glad that his back didn't play him up.

As for Smiffy's jumper   WTF was going on there? Looked like the dog had slept in it!






			Is James actually wee'ing against Smiffy's leg??  

Click to expand...

I was whispering in his ear... " Careful, I think RickG fancies you...."


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2010)

As for Smiffy's jumper   WTF was going on there? Looked like the dog had slept in it!
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't as creased as that at Gainsborough was it.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ladies gear? I'll have you know that was pure saga, Ping all the way. Made from bamboo y'know. All the trendy stuff is now. If it ain't bamboo, it's just another piece of plastic.

Didn't come last (target met), didn't cripple myself (target met), fun (target met), no lost balls (target missed by miles).

Oddly, my back is miles better today. Golf therapy, who would have thought it. Should put it on the NHS.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll have you know that was pure Saga
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Murph.  Didn't realise you were old enough   You have worn reasonably well.


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 21, 2010)

about to crash so some thanks - Rob for organising a great event, and some great weather - and a crash pad for the evening.
Rob and Preet for a great company, we gelled pretty well in the morning but all suffered a bit in the afternoon. (oh, and I'll admit that 312 yard drive was downhill and wind assisted)
Great to see some old faces (no, not just Roger) and to meet a lot of new ones.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll match your drive and raise it a 244 yard 4 iron.


----------



## rickg (Aug 21, 2010)

Here's some photo's I took....








































































Check out the limp left wrist!!!


Big thanks to Rob for organising the day on a lovely golf course....and thanks to my playing partners Alan and Paul.....great company and some great golf, particularly Alan who won the individual Stableford.

Credit to Paul for coming back from a shaky front 9 to card a superb back 9.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll match your drive and raise it a 244 yard 4 iron.
		
Click to expand...

I'll see your 244 yard 4 iron and raise you a 170yd lob wedge  

[nb: Pieman put his 8-iron over 200yds about 6 times]


----------



## Leftie (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:
    I'll match your drive and raise it a 244 yard 4 iron.



I'll see your 244 yard 4 iron and raise you a 170yd lob wedge

--------------------
http://www.JustOneUK.com

IN THE BAG
Some woods.
Some irons.
Some wedges.
A putter.


*Currently abusing: Slack and Wilt golf swing*


----------



## Leftie (Aug 21, 2010)

"C/F Senior flex shaft" you cheeky git.
That's loading the power on that is
  

Click to expand...

Either that's a senior flex or you are swinging at 110mph+.  Bearing in mind your age and (lack of) physical prowess, I'll go for the 1st option.  
 





			Classic position on the way down into the ball.


Click to expand...

1st tee shot of the day and where did it go ???


----------



## JustOne (Aug 21, 2010)

WTF!?

Not sure what was going on in this photo..... 











so I've added the commentary......


----------



## Leftie (Aug 21, 2010)

WTF!?

Not sure what was going on in this photo..... 













so I've added the commentary......  

Click to expand...

  

Just as I remember it as we were teeing off


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2010)

Either that's a senior flex or you are swinging at 110mph+.  Bearing in mind your age and (lack of) physical prowess, I'll go for the 1st option.  
 

Click to expand...

AXIVcore Tour Red "Regular" Rog. So I must have been swinging really fast 'cos they don't normally bend...




			1st tee shot of the day and where did it go ???     

Click to expand...

Errr....just off the right side of the fairway, first cut, left me a nice easy shot into the green and a two putt for regulation par


----------



## PieMan (Aug 22, 2010)

WTF!?

Not sure what was going on in this photo..... 











so I've added the commentary......  

Click to expand...

Or it could've been Bratty saying 'I think Smiffy's trumped'. Same response though from James and myself


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2010)

Or it could've been Bratty saying 'I think Smiffy's trumped'.
		
Click to expand...

I can honestly say Paul that I never farted once during the morning round. Not once.
But I did crack a few out during the afternoon. Not big ones mind you. Not like Castle Stuart. There was a definite problem when we played there.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2010)

I like the photo's, in one of them I almost look like I know what I'm doing. 

The left wrist thing, at least my hand is still attached, unlike Just Ones wrist, which doesn't connect to the hand at all. Chocolate. It is no good for wrists.

Bit disappointed in the colour balance. RickG was defo not wearing pastel green trews. They were lime. Bright lime. Initially with a clashing orange windproof.

At least I have got away with my head cover. Oops, shouldn't have mentioned that.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2010)

Have already been in touch with Cooden and they have pencilled in the date for next year...Friday 19th August.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 23, 2010)

I've pencilled it in Rob.


Chris will probably want to come as well.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2010)

I've pencilled it in Rob.


Chris will probably want to come as well.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate.
I will put a post up nearer the time, too early yet though.
Going to get a nice trophy as well. 
Maybe call it the "Cooden Bowel"
Will be the proviso though that only forum members can win it. There will be a seperate "comp" for guests


----------



## RichardC (Aug 23, 2010)

Im in and should think the father in law will be aswell.

I will just have to pack his shirt and tie for him


----------



## bobmac (Aug 23, 2010)

I've pencilled it in Rob.


Chris will probably want to come as well.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate.
I will put a post up nearer the time, too early yet though.
Going to get a nice trophy as well. 
Maybe call it the "Cooden Bowel"
Will be the proviso though that only forum members can win it. There will be a seperate "comp" for guests



Click to expand...

I gather you did mean Cooden Bowel, not Bowl?


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've pencilled it in Rob.


Chris will probably want to come as well.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate.
I will put a post up nearer the time, too early yet though.
Going to get a nice trophy as well. 
Maybe call it the "Cooden Bowel"
Will be the proviso though that only forum members can win it. There will be a seperate "comp" for guests



Click to expand...

I gather you did mean Cooden Bowel, not Bowl? 

Click to expand...

yes, but it's going to be held at Flushing Meadows


----------



## Bratty (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi guys,

Just getting used to the different sections on this forum, so only just stumbled across this thread.

I had a cracking day out with Pieman and JustOne, and the golf was just one of the highlights. Thanks to both, but also to everyone on the day. A great laugh and a great course.

Allow me to explain the photo of the three of us. Pieman is fainting into the bunker after seeing me put my third to 10 feet but more at the thought of having used his putter out of the bunker (yes, PUTTER!)!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2010)

I gather you did mean Cooden Bowel, not Bowl? 

Click to expand...

I did indeed mean "Bowel" and not Bowl.


----------



## LIG (Aug 25, 2010)

Right then, me first post on here so ...... be gentle wi' me! 

A belated thanks to Rob for a great day! Thanks also for his company and Steve's too!  
I'll swear blind th...... Or as Rob and Steve know I'll just effin' swear!  Anyway, I'd swear that that waitress had the hot's for you Rob!   

I've pencilled in next year's date as I hope to recover some lost honour.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome to the site Preet, get stuck in.
Ahh that waitress. If only I'd been 30 years younger


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2010)

Pencilled it in Smiffy. Be great to play you on your manor for a change.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome to the site Preet, get stuck in.
Ahh that waitress. If only I'd been 30 years younger
		
Click to expand...

You would've still been old enough to be her dad!!  

Yes, got the date pencilled in!


----------



## PieMan (Aug 25, 2010)

And nice to see that Preet and Simon have seen the light and come over from the dark side!! Welcome chaps!


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 25, 2010)

hi again preet, nice to see that you've made it over. 
can't promise next year quite yet but I'll do my best.

not sure the little redhead had the hots for smiffy, he wasn't the one who got the extra portions!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2010)

Pencilled it in Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

I bet it's that pencil with the rubber on the end again


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2010)

Was going to add that if anybody from "further afield" fancies playing in this but doesn't want to drive all the way down for one game, I am quite happy to book a few days off around it and make a "mini tour" of some of the better local courses out of it.
Some really nice tracks around here and plenty of cheapish accommodation.
Rob


----------



## Losttheplot (Aug 26, 2010)

Was going to add that if anybody from "further afield" fancies playing in this but doesn't want to drive all the way down for one game, I am quite happy to book a few days off around it and make a "mini tour" of some of the better local courses out of it.
Some really nice tracks around here and plenty of cheapish accommodation.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

That would suit me Rob, it's a bit of a mission from the west midlands. I'll pencil it in too and look forward to a few days golf with everyone.


----------



## Bratty (Aug 26, 2010)

And nice to see that Preet and Simon have seen the light and come over from the dark side!! Welcome chaps!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't bring myself to abandon GolfMagic, but after such a warm welcome from you lot, couldn't ignore the lure of the "other" side!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2010)

That would suit me Rob, it's a bit of a mission from the west midlands. I'll pencil it in too and look forward to a few days golf with everyone. 


Click to expand...

Great stuff!
I'll put a post up about the actual meeting soon I think. So many people have said they are "pencilling it in" I'm beginning to lose track already!
But as I say, I'll book maybe 3 or 4 days off and if you want to come down a day earlier we can have a game somewhere on the Thursday and maybe another one somewhere else on the Saturday. 
East Sussex National is good (and not too expensive) along with maybe Chartham Park or Copthorne if James is up for a game on another day.


----------



## Bratty (Aug 26, 2010)

East Sussex National is fantastic! 

I'd be up for a couple of rounds and an overnighter if it was East Sussex National followed by Cooden Beach, Rob - just to maybe suggest the running order  

Can you pencil in the little redhead waitress too please?!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2010)

East Sussex National is fantastic! 
I'd be up for a couple of rounds and an overnighter if it was East Sussex National followed by Cooden Beach, Rob - just to maybe suggest the running order 

Click to expand...

We could play one round at East Sussex (prefer the East Course) on the Thursday afternoon as a warm up for the big event. If enough interest I might be able to negotiate a "society" rate with them or we could play late in the day to give everybody a chance to get there and play under their twilight rate scheme as it's light until about 8.30 at that time of year
We'll see nearer the time


----------



## Bratty (Aug 26, 2010)

I love you Rob.

In a manly, golfing way, you understand!


----------



## Losttheplot (Aug 26, 2010)

East Sussex National is fantastic! 
I'd be up for a couple of rounds and an overnighter if it was East Sussex National followed by Cooden Beach, Rob - just to maybe suggest the running order 

Click to expand...

We could play one round at East Sussex (prefer the East Course) on the Thursday afternoon as a warm up for the big event. If enough interest I might be able to negotiate a "society" rate with them or we could play late in the day to give everybody a chance to get there and play under their twilight rate scheme as it's light until about 8.30 at that time of year
We'll see nearer the time
  

Click to expand...

This is turning into a bit of a golfing break! Happy days! Get planning then Rob!


----------



## LIG (Aug 26, 2010)

East Sussex National is fantastic! 
I'd be up for a couple of rounds and an overnighter if it was East Sussex National followed by Cooden Beach, Rob - just to maybe suggest the running order 

Click to expand...

We could play one round at East Sussex (prefer the East Course) on the Thursday afternoon as a warm up for the big event. If enough interest I might be able to negotiate a "society" rate with them or we could play late in the day to give everybody a chance to get there and play under their twilight rate scheme as it's light until about 8.30 at that time of year
We'll see nearer the time
  

Click to expand...

I'm usually off for my summer break at that time so a few days golfing would be very welcome. 
Dragons Den Translation: I'm in!


----------



## PieMan (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, would definitely be up for a game the day before and the day after Cooden.

Rob - if you could arrange overnight accommodation with the ginge....I mean auburn haired.....waitress that would be great!!


----------



## Leftie (Aug 26, 2010)

Rob - if you could arrange overnight accommodation with the ginge....I mean auburn haired.....warrior that would be great!! 

Click to expand...

Are you sure ???


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm in - might even be able to hit a ball by then!


----------



## Leftie (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm in - might even be able to hit a ball by then!
		
Click to expand...

Hitting it isn't the problem, it's getting it to go in the required direction that causes the difficulties ...


----------

